# Most algorithms you learned in one day?



## RyanReese09 (Sep 19, 2010)

For me, COLL, L and part of Pi set. 11 algorithms so far today (might be 12 by the technical end of today (midnight )


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 19, 2010)

Um... Probably 4 while learning OLL. I'm really slow at learning new algs...


----------



## Diniz (Sep 19, 2010)

About ~30, but I couldn't recognize the case properly.


----------



## flee135 (Sep 19, 2010)

Within 24 hours, 40 algs.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 19, 2010)

flee135 said:


> Within 24 hours, 40 algs.


 
frreak


----------



## flee135 (Sep 19, 2010)

Lol it was a bad idea. It's more effective for me to do around 15 per day, but that's if I'm feeling ambitious. Much less recall problems though.


----------



## Edward (Sep 19, 2010)

liek, 10. Recognition sucked. 
I suck at learning algs


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 19, 2010)

Like 4 Plls, all easy ones.


----------



## Plaincow (Sep 19, 2010)

probably 3 when i was learning 2L oll. im afraid to try to learn more than 2 or 3 at a time lol.


----------



## Joker (Sep 19, 2010)

like 14... I was learning 2 Look OLL and 2 Look PLL


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 19, 2010)

4 G-perms at once, although they are very similar.


----------



## maggot (Sep 19, 2010)

1 a day is a lot for me LOL

seriously


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Sep 19, 2010)

I learn the COLL sets one day each (not consecutive though). So I guess 5 algs. XD


----------



## Erzz (Sep 19, 2010)

I went from two-look PLL to one-look in two days.. But a lot of the algs are mirrors, so I guess it's not that many.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 19, 2010)

The way I learn algs:

In one day I learn all the algorithms for something (Sunday I learned all ELS).
The following week I reinforce them (Monday-Friday I did averages of Cross+3F2L+ELS).

So 21, some were easy though. I've done about 8 today.


----------



## XXGeneration (Sep 19, 2010)

Probably maybe 10 or more. It depends on how I'm feeling. I think I learned 25 or so OLLs the first day.


----------



## ianini (Sep 19, 2010)

Maybe 6 when learning the Plls.


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 19, 2010)

flee135 said:


> Within 24 hours, 40 algs.


 
You could memo Fridrich in two days.

Most I've ever done is one. I don't like algs.

EDIT: My posts... they look so... different!


----------



## Forte (Sep 19, 2010)

10 or something I guess >_>

I don't really like to do that because I know I'm going to have to go through them slowly later again anyway. I should try with an alg set I don't care about though, like CLS [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 19, 2010)

2 a day, when learning PLLs.

I don't like to memo a bunch at once, and have horrible recognition, and have to sit there, and remember which alg I'm supposed to use.

What I do is memo 1 and it's counter-part, and make sure I have it down, throughout the day. Make sure it's fast enough to the point where my speed and recognition are very good. When I feel confident that every time I get that case, that I'll be able to instantly remember it and perform it, through muscle memory, then I move on to the next pair of algs. Usually takes a full day for each pair.

I consider myself slow at memoing algs, but I like going at this pace. It ensures me that it is memorized well into my brain for recognition and execution.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 19, 2010)

Full CLL in 2 days, no recongition problems at all.
When I started OLL, like a week. PLL I took slowly, like a week.
Like half of WV in a day.
Onto COLL, CPLS, and 2GLL.
and then 5x5 edge parities lol.
never really have recall problems.
I've noticed, the more algs you know, it becomes much easier and faster to learn new ones.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Sep 19, 2010)

The 4 G perms. The recognition was easy to learn, the algorithms, not so much. They're all too similar :/


----------



## supercuber86 (Sep 19, 2010)

around 5 for oll i forgot them within an hour


----------



## irontwig (Sep 19, 2010)

198 cases, see if you can guess what I mean.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 19, 2010)

Erm... well I learnt 8 VHF2L cases in less than an hour


----------



## choza244 (Sep 19, 2010)

like 10 when i was learning 2 look OLL and PLL, now i learn like 3 algs every tow weeks LOL


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Sep 19, 2010)

Probably 3 in one day at most. That was probably when I just started. 

Starting next year, I will start forcing myself to learn an algorithm every 2 months. I know that is not very much, but I need to have some sort of goal to finish PLL, and learn some OLL. I might even change the goal to 8 or 10 in the whole year.


----------



## flee135 (Sep 19, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> You could memo Fridrich in two days.


 
Haha well the 40 algs was just one instance when I had a ton of time on my hands and I wanted to see how it went. It wasn't a great idea. Also, doing almost another 40 the following day would certainly lead to really bad recall problems. If I had to memorize full Fridrich again as fast as possible, I'd probably do it in a period of 6-7 consecutive days, if I had a lot of time to spare.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Sep 19, 2010)

72. I just learned all of the U orientation of ZBLL last night/this morning (that 10pm - 3 am "let's try to learn something new because I wasted my day" thing). Recall is horrible and I can't remember what goes with what quite yet, but I can perform every alg! wOOt! I sleep now...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 19, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> 72. I just learned all of the U orientation of ZBLL last night/this morning (that 10pm - 3 am "let's try to learn something new because I wasted my day" thing). Recall is horrible and I can't remember what goes with what quite yet, but I can perform every alg! wOOt! I sleep now...


 
....


----------



## Owen (Sep 19, 2010)

2x2 Ortega in a day.


----------



## flee135 (Sep 20, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> 72. I just learned all of the U orientation of ZBLL last night/this morning (that 10pm - 3 am "let's try to learn something new because I wasted my day" thing). Recall is horrible and I can't remember what goes with what quite yet, but I can perform every alg! wOOt! I sleep now...


 
72 algs in 5 hours? That's almost an alg every 4 minutes...


----------



## Joker (Sep 20, 2010)

I challenge anyone to learn 1LLL in two weeks. That's roughly 91 algs a day.
EDIT
Ok, thats too hard, so I challenge anyone to learn 1LLL in a month. Roughly 46 algs a day.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 20, 2010)

flee135 said:


> 72 algs in 5 hours? That's almost an alg every 4 minutes...


 
Hax. I call them here.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 20, 2010)

I learned T-Perm in only 2 weeks.


----------



## Joker (Sep 20, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> I learned T-Perm in only 2 weeks.


 
Must be hard for a Roux user :tu


----------



## Innocence (Sep 20, 2010)

.....Like 8 ZZLL algs. Lol I could do more if I was actually bothered sitting down for more than an hour and learning algs.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 20, 2010)

*42. 

I'm being partially serious here.*


----------



## Joker (Sep 20, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> _*42.
> 
> I'm being partially serious here.*_


 
O RLY? PARTIALLEH CEREAL DOESN'T COUNT!
...no rly


----------



## Edward (Sep 20, 2010)

Joker said:


> Must be hard for a Roux user :tu


 
Done with block
Corners oriented
T perm or Y perm
Not that hard.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 20, 2010)

I also learned 6 a day for a week.


----------



## Joker (Sep 20, 2010)

Edward said:


> Done with block
> Corners oriented
> T perm or Y perm
> Not that hard.


 
I was joking.



waffle=ijm said:


> I also learned 6 a day for a week.


2x2 CLL?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 20, 2010)

Joker said:


> I was joking.
> 
> 
> 2x2 CLL?


 
CMLL


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 20, 2010)

*It does count if I say it does, one day, and CLL. ^_^*


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Sep 20, 2010)

flee135 said:


> 72 algs in 5 hours? That's almost an alg every 4 minutes...


 


Stachuk1992 said:


> Hax. I call them here.



How long did it take you to learn H perm? U perms? T and J(b) perm? 10 minutes maybe. And that was back when you learned and executed slowly. Fast forward to now. You do the alg 15-20 times and it's in your fingers. ZBLL has some easy mirroring if you're good with your left hand so it wasn't more like 42 algs. 42 algs in 5 hours is not a big deal if you don't mind not remembering what case they go with.

EDIT: I'm finding the quoting of the new forum more confusing than the old one...


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 20, 2010)

One subset at a time, for 3CLL/COLL.


----------



## flee135 (Sep 20, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> How long did it take you to learn H perm? U perms? T and J(b) perm? 10 minutes maybe. And that was back when you learned and executed slowly. Fast forward to now. You do the alg 15-20 times and it's in your fingers. ZBLL has some easy mirroring if you're good with your left hand so it wasn't more like 42 algs. 42 algs in 5 hours is not a big deal if you don't mind not remembering what case they go with.
> 
> EDIT: I'm finding the quoting of the new forum more confusing than the old one...


 
I see where you're coming from, but it's hard to believe that you have actually "learned" these algorithms. I understand that you're ignoring the association of the alg to the case, which would save you a bit of time, but can you really go through that many algorithms in a short period of time and still know how to execute each of them after the 5 hours you took to learn them? I don't think it's possible to learn them all without having time to go back and review them as well. Otherwise you'd just be retaining how to perform the alg for perhaps 15-30 minutes and then forget later while you're learning other algs.


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 20, 2010)

I learned probably six or seven but four were the G-Perms and once odorless out how to execute one well the other three just came so much easier.


----------



## tx789 (Sep 20, 2010)

7 oll for 2x2x2 2 days or so beforee comp


----------

